
Transhumanism: The cyborgs and biohackers redefining beauty - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/david-vintiner-transhumanism/index.html
======
jelliclesfarm
From tattoos to plastic surgery to prosthetics to pacemakers to organ
transplants to hip/knee replacements, we are already hacking the human body.

How much further can we push it? I want to play.

